# New guide for building PC



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

I am currently using a mixture of the guide stickied here, and this guide: 

http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af150/The_FalconO6/CurrentLogicalPCBuyingGuide/Guide.png

I am interested in spending about 1200-1300 bucks. I can build an exceptional machine according to that guide. However, I can't decide whether it would be more feasible to get a 6870 x 2 crossfire, or one 6970. I run my resolution at 1080. I want to be able to play the latest and greatest games coming out. Witcher 2 at max specs, Battlefield 3 max specs, and Arkham City are some examples. 

Any suggestions, and what do you think of the guide?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Depending on how well the specific game is optimized for Crossfire, dual 6870's should be the better performer, but will cost you more $$. They will also produce more heat so added cooling may be necessary. You will want a 750 watt class power supply for either option.

Re Photobucket guide: Well laid out but most of the power supplies are somewhat undersized for their respective systems. The Antec Neo-Eco's are a decent Seasonic made supply, but I wouldn't use the Delta made Earthwatts.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Tpma4life,

Pretty good guide. Definitely go with "Seasonic" Power Supplies. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

That isn't a good guide cause the person who put that together uses some low quality parts. This is a better one made by a tech who knows quality parts http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html two gpu's are not better than one since they use more power, generate more heat, and give you only 20% performance increase. One video card at x16 speed is better than 2 video cards running at x8 or x4 speeds


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One better GPU is almost always the better option.
The link furnished by Dblanchard1278 would be a better guide to follow.
The Brand & Model of all the components we use/suggest is listed there.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

On that particular guide, the 6950 is chosen. I would be willing to shell out some extra cash for a 6970. Is it worth it? I'm confused because two people said dual GPUs would be better, two said single was. I'm not so much worried about energy and heat dissipation, I'll buy more fans if needbe. I just want a system that will run the games at higher specs. Whether that be dual 6870s or one 6970 is the question. ;/


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One better card is almost always the better option. 
Two GPU's cost more, use more power, generate more unneeded heat into the case and you get maybe a 20% performance increase in the very few games that can utiliize dual GPU's.
The biggest selling point for dual GPU's is "mine is bigger than yours".


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

What's your take on the GTX 560ti versus the Radeon 6950? My graphics card is probably where I'm going to allow the most wiggle room in my budget. If it would be better to get the Radeon 6970 or the GTX 570 I would do that as well. It's only about 120 bucks more. But is the performance upgrade WORTH that 120 bucks?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the Mobo you are going to use?
Have you made any decisions about the rest of the hardware?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I like to look at monitor size I.E. pushing 1080 to a 55'' LCD/Plasma takes more the pushing 1080 to 23" monitor, if you are running a large screen and the game is optimized to xfire or SLI (as far as I've there are no games optimized to run both it's one or the other) then it makes a difference. Currently the using Sandybridge CPU's xfire scales up really well but the down side is the 1155 motherboards are x16/x4 or x8/x8 when using dual cards you don't get the full x16 bandwidth from both slots which seems to hinder SLI more then xfire.
Bottom line on average a gamer plays a single game for 6 months or so and moves on dual cards is a big investment only to find out the next game actually runs slower on linked cards then it does on a single one of them because it's not optimized for your setup.
Hence our standard recommendation that overall on cost vs performance basis a single larger card will out perform dual cards, if money isn't an issue then dual large cards properly powered on a properly selected motherboard will always prevail in a frame rate only battle. Personally I would rather put the money towards lower timing ram, faster hard drive or a higher CPU they over the life of the PC will be of more benefit.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Wrench. Tyree, I was looking at the motherboard in the guide from here actually. I think I will go with ONE Radeon 6970. I am running a 32 inch TV that runs 1080p. Nothing fancy. Although I have heard the Nvidia 570 actually works better at those lower resolutions. I will continue to research. I have personally been a fan of Radeon cards.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

So this image is what I got, can you guys let me know if this is any good? I can't decide between the two hard drives on there, however. My budget is still about 1200, but I can go above it by 50 bucks or so.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I can't read what you attatched. It's small and then blurry when enlarged.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

ASUS Sabertooth X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
Item #:N82E16813131665
$184.99

Kingston DataTraveler G3 4GB USB 2.0 Flash Drive (White & Grey)
Item #:N82E16820139255 (included for free with the MB. )

HIS IceQ Turbo Radeon HD 6970 H697QT2G2M Video Card with Eyefinity
Item #:N82E16814161382
Return Policy: VGA Standard Return Policy
$369.99


Intel Core i7-950 3.06GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor
Item #:N82E16819115211
Return Policy: CPU Replacement Only Return Policy
$259.99

Seagate Constellation ES 500GB 3.5" SATA 3.0Gb/s Enterprise Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Item #:N82E16822148609

$89.99

Recertified: Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" SATA 6.0Gb/s Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Item #:N82E16822136742
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
-
$64.99

Corsair Graphite Series 600T CC600TM Mid-Tower Gaming Case
Item #:N82E16811139007
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
$159.99




CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory
Item #:N82E16820233185
$79.99



Antec TruePower New TP-550 550W Continuous Power "compatible with Core i7" Power Supply
Item #:N82E16817371020



I don't know if HIS graphics cards are any good, but there was a sapphire one for 20 dollars less. I think the HIS one was simply overclocked and the such. 


Also as stated above, I have two harddrives in here because I couldn't decide on one.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Drop the Antec PSU as they are not the greatest power supply and 550w is no where near enough to run what your setting up. You want to be up at 750w to insure long life and stability. Corsair (AX, TX and HX), XXFX are top quality PSU's. I don't see any ram there? I would go for the Sapphire over the HIS. I have heard bad things about HIS cards, premature failure being one thing.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

The memory is listed there..it's CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory
Item #:N82E16820233185.

Is there any particular power supply in that price range you'd recommend? It can be 20 more. I switched the sapphire for the HIS. Anything else?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

This:Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO750W (P1-750S-NLB9) 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply power supply is great quality, has a single +12v rail at 62 amps which is great for high end Pci-e graphics cards and comes with a 5 year warranty. The Antec you listed has 4 +12v rails at 20 amps each. It is allways better to have a single +12v rail with a high amp output.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

HUGE price difference though. There's none that you'd recommend that are slightly cheaper, or is that really what I NEED for maximum performance? Aside form this then, in your opinion, how does this system measure up? Someone told me to get a p67 mobo even though I think it's worse then mine.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The psu is the heart of your system and provides power to all your other EXPENSIVE hardware. I say a little more now will save you alot down the road. You wouldn't by a Ferrari and go to the Dollar General for oil would you? I've heard good things about the Sabretooth so it will work good for you. A tech here has one and he's pleased with the performance of it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The Antec TruePower 550W is $90 at newegg, and the much higher quality XFX 750W is $86 after rebate. I'd say that's a pretty good deal. You won't find better quality at that price.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

HIS are very good GPU's.
The PSU should be the main concern for the PC. The other components depend on it for performance and longevity.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Tyree said:


> HIS are very good GPU's.
> The PSU should be the main concern for the PC. The other components depend on it for performance and longevity.



I ended up adding that xfx 750 W as per your and AMD man's suggestion. 

Quick question, is there a difference between a 32 MB cache HDD and a 64 MB one in actual PRACTICAL performance? I still need to decide on a hard drive. 

Also, so you're saying I should stick with the HIS? Sorry to be across the board here, trying to respond to everyone's suggestions. 

So the sabertooth would work fine for me..but is there one that's BETTER within that price range? I was under the impression I snagged the best possible one within that price range. I am willing to go until about 210 for the mobo.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

koala said:


> The Antec TruePower 550W is $90 at newegg, and the much higher quality XFX 750W is $86 after rebate. I'd say that's a pretty good deal. You won't find better quality at that price.


You are so right there is no comparison!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You won't "see" a big difference in the 32/64MB Cache Hdd's.
HIS are fine. Sapphire also has very good ATI GPU's.
The Asus Mobo is top quality.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I would choose Sapphire over HIS in a heartbeat.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Amd_Man said:


> I would choose Sapphire over HIS in a heartbeat.


I second that one!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I use a lot of Sapphire but having used several HIS GPU's I found them to be excellent quality with very good tech support.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Tyree said:


> I use a lot of Sapphire but having used several HIS GPU's I found them to be excellent quality with very good tech support.



So between these two: 

Newegg.com - HIS IceQ Turbo H697QT2G2M Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

and

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100311SR Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

Which would you consider overall the better offer? This goes to you three..I'm conflicted because I've had some people say HIS is great, others say only sapphire. The 20 dollars difference is negligible. This is my first higher end PC I don't just want to go wrong. ;/


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I've got no answer for you. I've already given my advice...........


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

I wouldn't have that reconditioned hard drive for anything. You couldn't pay me to take it. If you are looking to save money, get a single, basic 500 Gbyte for $45.00 and put the savings into the Power Supply. You don't need 2 hard drives. You don't need a $160.00 case either. Buy a good used one for $40.00 or better yet find one junked on the side of the road for free, and put that money into a good video card.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

There is also a $20 rebate too on the Sapphire and without lower price or rebate I would advise the Sapphire. I have never had an HIs bad card, but I buy way more Sapphire cards and feel better about the brand.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tpma4life said:


> So between these two:
> 
> Newegg.com - HIS IceQ Turbo H697QT2G2M Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity
> 
> ...


Both GPU's are top quality w/good support. The Sapphire is the better deal for cost.
I would strongly suggest you look over our suggested build list.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Both GPU's are top quality w/good support. The Sapphire is the better deal for cost.
> I would strongly suggest you look over our suggested build list.


 
I have lookd over it, is the one I'm building not up to par to the comparable one you have for 1200? Alot of the links on there no longer function. 

I selected this case because despite the fact it's midsize it afforded alot of room for upgrading and the such. I upgraded the power supply, as said earlier. I had no issue with upgrading it. Even I got a free case the next good card up is the 6990 which is close to 300 dollars more...I can't afford that.

I just looked over it again and compared it to my build. Am I missing something? I see the case and memory difference. 

I also notice the motherboard difference, but I was under the impression my mobo that I snagged was better? 

Feel free to correct me..I was just going by the tech specs and what people said. 

Other then that, I have the core I7 950-bloomfield, you guys have the 870 there. I have gthe same exact power supply as listed there. I don't need a new DVD drive or anything of the sorty since I have like 8 sitting at myu house, one even with blu ray capability. 

I also just added that CPU cooler, and went with the sapphire Radeon 6970(Or will when they get some more in stock I guess. They sold out. ). 

IS the setup I went with a lot worse or something?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is the final setup?
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-Hdd-RAM-GPU-PSU.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed response. My final system is as such, let me know if it's at least as good as the one you guys have up, but I have a slightly larger budget then 1200..so..


Corsair Graphite Series 600T CC600TM Mid-Tower Gaming Case
Item #: N82E16811139007 ($159.99) [[ I don't know a lot about cases, I was told this case was good because it contains a lot of large fans with room to add more. ]]

Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Item #: N82E16822136284 ((The one from the guide here. )) 

XFX Core Edition PRO750W (P1-750S-NLB9) 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified ...
Item #: N82E16817207015 ((Also from the guide. ))

CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8R 

(74.99, not sure if this or the mushkin was better..but I'm aiming to try and get 8 GB minimum. )
Item #: N82E16820233185

ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard ($194.99)
Item #: N82E16813131665

Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield 3.06GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor BX80601950 (259.99)
Item #: N82E16819115211

COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Intel Core i7 compatible ((from your guide. ))
Item #: N82E16835103057


and for my graphics card

Either: 

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100311SR Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

or 

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE 100311-2SR Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

I'm not sure what the 2sr means..but it's 10 dollars more, not sure if it's worth it or whatever. If they're not in stock soon I will buy a model on amazon thats similar...

I imagine this is the same: 

Amazon.com: Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 2 GB DDR5 DL-DVI-I/SL-DVI-D/HDMI/Dual Mini DP PCI-Express Graphics Card 100311-2SR: Computer & Accessories


That's my setup.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The X58 Mobo is Triple Channel so you'll want a 3X2GB RAM set. That will be way more than you'll require for any game.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Tyree said:


> The X58 Mobo is Triple Channel so you'll want a 3X2GB RAM set. That will be way more than you'll require for any game.


Care to recommend any particular? Is the mushkin you have in the guide triple? So overall is my build good or bad..? If the mobo in the recommendation guide is better I'll swap it out..I was just under the impression I snagged a good one.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The rest of the build looks good.
G.Skill-Mushkin-Corsair- Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Memory, Desktop Memory, 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM, DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800), 6GB (3 x 2GB))


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Tyree said:


> The rest of the build looks good.
> G.Skill-Mushkin-Corsair- Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Memory, Desktop Memory, 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM, DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800), 6GB (3 x 2GB))


Quick question: Will the 750 watt power supply be ample enough to power all this? I decided to go with the corsair triple memory ( Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX6GX3M3C1600C7 ) since I think it's the best within it's price range..it has a lower CAS and bettr timing then the Gskill or Mushkin (priced 79.99 or below...)

I also can;t seem to snag a radeon 6970, is there a comparable card you could suggest I look at?

(Feel free to **** your favorite card. I don't know a lot about graphics, I chose the 6970 because everyone stated it was great within that price range. But if there;s an equal or better Nvidia you honestly think is better within the 360 dollar price range I'll be more then happy to purchase it. )


Sorry for double edit..like I stated, my first high end PC and I'm not sure where to go..I would go for the 6850 like in your guide but I have a bit of a higher budget so I'm sure that makes a difference..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

> I also can;t seem to snag a radeon 6970, is there a comparable card you could suggest I look at?


Where are you looking?
Newegg.com - HD6970

The Corsair is decent ram.

If you want a buffer for future upgrades look the the 850TX/HX/AX PSU/s


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Where are you looking?
> Newegg.com - HD6970
> 
> 
> ...


I was told that the sapphire cards are the way to go. The only available card I was told is a decent brand is that first HIS card. However it's rated lower then the one right next to the sapphire ones and seems to have a lower clock speed..not much, but I',m not sure if that LITTLE BIT makes a difference or not.

Also, with the case I got here is there any way to certainly know if this card will fit? I read some reviews of it not fitting in mid tower cases..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As far as the case goes it won't be an issue there's plenty of room in the Graphite case.

His are decent cards, I don't pay a lot of attention to the reviews on egg, too many of them give a 5 egg rating and end with the line "When I get enough money I might buy one" or "My buddy says it should work good". The clock speeds make for minor differences in video cards.

CompUSA/TigerDirect has a Sapphire card> CompUSA.com | 100311SR | Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 2GB GDDR5. miniDP/HDMI/DVI


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> CompUSA/TigerDirect has a Sapphire card> CompUSA.com | 100311SR | Sapphire Radeon HD 6970 2GB GDDR5. miniDP/HDMI/DVI


Thanks a ton sir, just hope they arrive around the same time. lol. Matter of fact, thank you everybody who helped me here. Like I stated repeatedly, this is my first high end PC and you all have helped me tremendously. 

I'm placing my order now, purchasing everything from newegg except the graphics card which I'm getting from compusa. Hope they arrive the same day. 

The default UPS shipping on newegg, does it include the damage protection...and if not, how can I go about adding it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I never use damage protection. UPS is responsible for the package until you accept it. If a box looks like it was used in a soccer game I refuse to accept it.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks a bunch, I 'm debating waiting for the card anyways...I mean getting the graphics card from tiger direct is gonna tack on about an extra 25 bucks..which in the long run is not THAT much..and I have the money..but i'm indecisive. ;p


Alright, I ordered all the components. Thank you all. 

This will be my first time assembling, what part do you consider the most difficult to install? I've installed Ram, a HDD, and graphics card before. I never installed the motherboard in the case, a CPU, or the fan for the CPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Thoroughly read the Mobo manual and familiarize yourself with it's connections and their locations. Test on the bench prior to assembling in the case to insure all components are good.
Remove EVERYTHING from the case
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! We are going to try and assemble a running system outside of the case.
Install the CPU and heat sink.
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

I think it is more dangerous for a inexperienced builder to attempt to set-up the equipment outside of the case than to simply build inside the box, than whatever benefit there may be. "Short" the pins together? For what purpose? Effectively this is building the same system twice, and for what reason?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Why would it be more "dangerous" testing on the bench where there are no possibilities of shorting and possibly damaging components. 
You "short" across the pins (has the same effect as using the momentary case switch) together to power on the system.
I don't know any good professional builder that does not bench test any new hardware.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

I have been watching videos, this particular set to be honest..

‪fit drives cooler master case part 4 of 5‬‏ - YouTube

Of course the case and things are different, I imagine the processor and the such are the same, it seems pretty pretty simple. The only thing that didn't go indepth was the power supply and making sure that everything is connected where it's supposed to go. 

Has anyone seen these? Are these good to go by?


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

My advice is to not over-think it. Building a computer is not that difficult or complicated. Go slow, put your components together delibarately and it will probably work out. There's not much you can do to prevent a problem. For example, if the RAM, PSU or optical drive is bad, there's no bench testing that is going to solve the problem of having defective RAM, PSU or optical drive. It still has to RMA, it's still a hassle, etc...

I did my first build with no instruction, no help and I was teaching someone else how to do it at the same time. It's not rocket science. The only time I've had a major catastrophe was when I set up a test outside the case while doing an on-site repair. Something got shorted somewhere, the thing went <POOF> and the whole system had to go back, instead of simply swapping out a HD and rebuilding a RAID.

The hardest part of building is AFTER the components are assembled and power is applied. Getting the BIOS settings right, the O/S installed, the motherboard drivers installed, internet access, any other drivers installed, updates, AV and other software installed, tweaking, setting things up "just so" is WAY more involved than simply throwing a few parts into a box and turning on the power. So throw the parts in the box and turn on the power.

The YouTube video looks okay, but I think it would be better if the guy spoke English.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Proxyman said:


> My advice is to not over-think it. Building a computer is not that difficult or complicated. Go slow, put your components together delibarately and it will probably work out. There's not much you can do to prevent a problem. For example, if the RAM, PSU or optical drive is bad, there's no bench testing that is going to solve the problem of having defective RAM, PSU or optical drive. It still has to RMA, it's still a hassle, etc...
> 
> I did my first build with no instruction, no help and I was teaching someone else how to do it at the same time. It's not rocket science. The only time I've had a major catastrophe was when I set up a test outside the case while doing an on-site repair. Something got shorted somewhere, the thing went <POOF> and the whole system had to go back, instead of simply swapping out a HD and rebuilding a RAID.
> 
> ...


I could not disagree more. I always test the board, ram, psu, video and cpu outside the case because if it works there, and most do, then if it does not work inside the case, you know what you are looking for. I don't follow the on the mobo box though. I set it on the side of the case, hook up all jumpers including the usb using the foam rubber pad usually packed under the better boards to protect them from side of the metal case (I always save those). Then moving it inside the case usually only involves removing the video cable as everything else is ready to go.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The bottom line is it takes 5-10 minutes max setting it up outside the case to make sure everything works correctly. 15-30 minutes to properly mount the motherboard, screw in the drives, put the PSU in and screw it down then run all the wires and hook them up only to find it doesn't work is a complete waste of time. Also if it works outside the case and doesn't inside then you know it's not a defective piece of hardware.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You've heard from 3 Team Members that bench test. Follow whatever advice you deem the most reliable.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Proxyman said:


> What would that be, exactly? A loose screw under the motherboard? Testing it outside the case isn't going to keep you from making a bone-head mistake like that. An incorrectly installed stand-off grinding into the motherboard? "Testing" it outside the case isn't going to prevent you from doing that either.
> 
> A case that is somehow defective, that it shorts out underneath the motherboard, or a logic harness that is somehow messed-up? How often does that happen. Once every 1000 builds? Once every 100? You are going to waste time messing around with some oddball "test setup" on the 1 in 100 chance that there is a problem with the case, because in that 1 out of hundred time you won't have to wonder which component is causing the problem because you "knew it worked before you put it in the box, so it must be the box".
> 
> Unless, by over-handling the components, exposing them to unnecessary risk you actually broke something yourself, in which case it's too late and the test setup was STILL a waste of time because compared to the time and hassle of replacing the component that was broken due to over-handling, the time savings of having "tested" it first is completely irrelevant.


Well the other whole point is you narrowed this test to the most important 5 components and if it does not work outside the case then you have 5 components to swap out to find the issue. Once you have installed everything to the case, you have so many more possibilities to waste time on trying to figure the problem out.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make it 4, I always build them on the bench, seen too many install the standoffs wrong(bench test won't prevent this but at least you know where to look if it runs on the bench and not after installing in the case) or have trouble trying to assemble the heatsink to the board with it already in the case.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

What are you talking about Proxyman? The OP was advised to benchtest it before assembly. The OP doesn't even have the hardware yet!!! Furthermore seeing as it's their first time EVER assembling a computer we are giving them the safest method to do it.



Proxyman said:


> Has anyone ever had a situation where "bench testing" a system saved them time doing anything? No one has given an anecdote describing a time where bench testing a system did anything other than waste time.


Yes I have several times as a matter of fact. Benchtesting first saved me the trouble of mounting the motherboard properly and everything else only to take it all back apart again because of defective hardware.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> Has anyone ever had a situation where "bench testing" a system saved them time doing anything?


I have saved time on several occasions where I had bad motherboards, psu's and once even found a bad processor this way.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

I thank you all for your help. I hope I'll pass this info along to anybody else as well. I'll do the test method. I bought a huge 13 foot antistatic mat with wristband. Figure better safe than sorry. I figure it doesn't hurt any and adds only a little bit of time


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

My house is like 99% carpet, do you think with an antistatic wrist band i'll be ok??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it'll be fine, as long as your connected to a metal part of the case your good.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Bad news for me. It seems I got a motherboard with one of the fan pins bent. Also I'm not sure if it's supposed to be as such but the bottom where the power plugs in and the such.. Not ever little box has a pin


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 24 pin power connector?
If so the -5v was removed from the ATX in the early 2000's so there will not be a pin there.

How bent is the fan header pin?
CPU, Chassis, or PWR fan header?


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes it is the power fan connector pins, someone told me to bend them back in place but I'm not sure how durable these pins are and i'm worried. As far as how bent: It seems just the third pin and second pin are bent slightly to the side (now. ) One I got them they were all bent to the right drastically. 

As for the power connections I'm talking about: 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/Tpma4life/IMG_20110805_120450.jpg

and 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/Tpma4life/IMG_20110805_120442.jpg

According to the asus manual it looks like I have to connect the power thing into the sixth slot, but there's only one pin, and the connector for the power has 2 pin slots.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Oh the front panel header, see the image below, looks like they are all there.

As for the pwr fan pins you should be able to gently straighten them, are you going to use that header for a case fan?


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Oh the front panel header, see the image below, looks like they are all there.
> 
> As for the pwr fan pins you should be able to gently straighten them, are you going to use that header for a case fan?


Well my case does have a power knob for the fans...or one of them, I'm guessing thats where it goes. I also noticed the hypercooler fan I got only has 3 pins, but the cpu cooler slot has 4 pins, is that normal?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No that is for a optional power supply fan connection very few power supplies have a fan connection to the motherboard.

Yes 4 pin is standard PWM the 3 pin connector will plug into it leaving one pin unconnected.








From
Desktop Boards — 3-pin and 4-pin fan connectors


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Such a newb. I can't figure out where this goes. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/Tpma4life/IMG_20110805_185244.jpg

I've tried seeing if they fit in fan slots but they don't? There is 3 of them and they say tkg2510 on them

Also can't find in the manual whether to plug in the hd audio or ac97 in the audioslot


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Tpma4life said:


> Such a newb. I can't figure out where this goes.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/Tpma4life/IMG_20110805_185244.jpg
> 
> ...


cant really see properly but it looks like a 6 pin pci-e connector (goes in a graphics card) or its the pin connection that goes by the cpu.

do not build the pc on the carpet.

Build the pc on a desk by first building it outside the carse, place the motherboard on the motherboard box not any anti-static bags or packaging.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I can't tell from the image is a 3 wire connector that goes to a case fan?
If so it'll go to the Chassis Fan header on the motherboard, the Pwr fan header can also be used if you run out of chassis fan headers.

One or the other, the case supports HD and if you have HD headphones use the HD, standard headphones or none use the AC97 connector.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> I can't tell from the image is a 3 wire connector that goes to a case fan?
> If so it'll go to the Chassis Fan header on the motherboard, the Pwr fan header can also be used if you run out of chassis fan headers.
> 
> One or the other, the case supports HD and if you have HD headphones use the HD, standard headphones or none use the AC97 connector.


I couldn't tell either but to me it looked like a 6 pin pci-e connector.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

I think it's a 3 pin molex adapter thing


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Where does the other end of the wire go?


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Also only one side of the cooler fan is spinning and I don't see a separate power switch for the other sidr


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Where does the other end of the wire go?


That's the problem it goes into the top of the case and there's no way to open it so I cannot see


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if its connected the case then it will probably be the lead that connects the power or reset buttons. Does it have EATX on it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think this is the plug?

If so it's a case fan, goes to the Chassis fan header.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

If its the cable Wrench has pictured then it will go into the chasis header as he has stated.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> I think this is the plug?
> 
> If so it's a case fan, goes to the Chassis fan header.


It looks like a fan plug but with really big holes. All my fans are spinning already except the second half of the cpu cooler


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which case do you have?
Which CPU cooler?


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Corsair graphite 600t and the cooler is cooler Master hyper n520 the one on the recommended list


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Is it normal for only one fan to spin on the cooler or something until it gets hot?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

never used that cooler but I doubt it. Are you sure its connected to the fan control properly.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

It was connected I would imagine if half was spinning...no? I just checked it again. It's connected in the last 3 pins and only one side is spinning. There's only one way it goes into the cpu fan pins


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On the N520 there is a male/female plug under the fins on the cooler for the second fan, make sure the connection is tight at the plug.

For the case fans see if this helps> Blog - How to Identify Your Graphite Series


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> On the N520 there is a male/female plug under the fins on the cooler make sure the connection is tight at the plug.
> 
> For the case fans see if this helps>  Blog - How to Identify Your Graphite Series


Now that I look at it there is a female plug...a different from the first. Do I just plug that into a different fan slot? It also seems extremely short and won't reach a different fan slot. Also that link is exactly what I was talking about apparently I have to plug those into the 200 mm fans or something


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There should be a y connector for the cpu fan. (See the image below)



The 200mm case fans plug into that plug which goes to the front panel fan controller.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh ok well looking in the box I don't see it anywhere. But I found one from my old pc. Cpu cooler works fine now! Yay. Everything spins...but is it normal to have a lot of extra power cables left over?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How is the fan connected to the mother now, I don't believe the fan cable itself is long enough to reach without the adapter?


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> How is the fan connected to the mother now, I don't believe the fan cable itself is long enough to reach without the adapter?


 I got it working perfectly. I just need to know if it's normal to have tons of leftover power adapters. Also I have one usb 3 plug I'm not sure where it goes. Other then that everything is hooked up


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes it ok to have lot of molex cables etc doing nothing. Currently I have 4 molex connectors and some others just lying at the bottom of my case. If you have nothing to plug them into then they cant go into anything.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are quite a few connectors from the case, to there is a 4 pin molex that powers the front fan controller(the connector in the green box on the link for the case) that supplies power to the fan controller then the plug you asked about pull the cap off and 2 fans will plug into it. Personally I prefer to just use the automatic control on the motherboard fan headers and not manual control, but either way is fine.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> There are quite a few connectors from the case, to there is a 4 pin molex that powers the front fan controller(the connector in the green box on the link for the case) that supplies power to the fan controller then the plug you asked about pull the cap off and 2 fans will plug into it. Personally I prefer to just use the automatic control on the motherboard fan headers and not manual control, but either way is fine.


I got all that working as well. Pretty sure everything is hooked up. The sata harddrives only have two cables going in right? Like this? 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v484/Tpma4life/IMG_20110805_211647.jpg

Because I don't see a connection for those pins


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

If that is the correct way the hdd hooks up its telling me no signal. Everything is on and spinning including my radeon but my tv says no signal.


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

I got it to display like an idiot I unplugged the cpu power for some reason. I think I got the hdd right to because it came up with text


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Any reason why your Hard Drive is mounted upside down?


----------



## Tpma4life (Jun 30, 2011)

Does it affect it? and because the casing for it fits it that way. I got everything up and running on the pc. Installed windows everything is working. Thank you all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would spin it around, if no other reason to keep the circuit board from being a dust collector, the older drive used to have a up arrow but I haven't seen that for at least 10 years or so.

Good to hear you have it up and running


----------

